# Did I ruin my Salmon fillet??



## vikingboy6956 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok guys.....I have a real quick question even though I think I already know what the answer is.  So here's my situation....

At 11:30 last night I took a salmon fillet out of the deep freeze to thaw.  It was frozen rock solid.

Usually when I lay things in the sink to thaw overnight they are fine.  Well last night my wife ran the dishwasher to it warmed the sink just a little.....and when I woke up this morning I found my fillet completely thawed.

I read a surface temp of about 65* and in the thickest part of the fillet I had a temp of about 59*.  I have no idea how long it has been at these temps.  It could have been for a few hrs or not that long at all.

By now you all probably know what the question is.  Is the salmon still good??


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 13, 2012)

Tough one. I think I'd go the better safe than sorry route, not knowing how long it was in the danger zone, how it was handled previously etc...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2012)

How did it smell? If there was no fishy smell I would smoke it or grill it.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jan 13, 2012)

Personally, I would be very hesitant with even trying to salvage the filet. Over 40 at any amount of time left on a counter is not condusive to a good piece of meat.

Just MHO.

Rich


----------



## vikingboy6956 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yea.....

It smelled a little fishy...but salmon always smells fishy lol.  I'm going to see how it smells when I get home from work.  It was only like a 1.5 lb fillet that I got on sale at Walmart for like $8....so its one of those deals where the cost might not be worth the risk.

I went out on lunch and bought some more so I could still do a smoke tonight.  It won't be with the process I wanted to go with seeing as I will now be short on time for brining and drying and whatnot.  However, there is a quick process way that my uncle uses that I've been meaning to try.  His stuff always tastes good so hopefully mine will turn out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2012)

TOSS IT!...Fish is more susceptible to bacteria growth because of high moisture and low density and therefore is MUCH more perishable than dense muscle like Beef...You ever notice that Beef is in an open case and Fish is ON ICE!...Not worth the risk...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2012)

And another thing...It's not a good idea to thaw at room temperature...My Mom does the same thing... If you need it quick submerse in a large bowl or pot of running cold water...Or thaw in the refrigerator...From 11:30pm last night until Dinner today that Salmon would have been Perfectly and Safely thawed...JJ


----------



## vikingboy6956 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I was hoping for it to be thawed so I could brine this morning.....but I suppose it wouldn't have hurt if it wasn't totally thawed before going in the brine.....

UGH!  This is starting to sound more and more like a rookie mistake on my part lol


----------



## sprky (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm with JJ on this one I'd pitch it in a heart beat. Fish/seafood rates right up there with poultry. 65 and 59 no way I'd trust that.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2012)

vikingboy6956 said:


> Well I was hoping for it to be thawed so I could brine this morning.....but I suppose it wouldn't have hurt if it wasn't totally thawed before going in the brine.....
> 
> UGH!  This is starting to sound more and more like a rookie mistake on my part lol


LOL...Don't sweat it...A small Fillet like that would brine up in a hour or so no problem...JJ


----------



## scooper (Jan 13, 2012)

Chef J. J. is right.

Also, would you risk turning your insides into liquid shite for 3 days over an $8.00 piece of meat?


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2012)

Counting the tiles in your bathroom is no fun!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Jan 13, 2012)

Venture said:


> Counting the tiles in your bathroom is no fun!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Neither is driving the big white bus


----------



## scooper (Jan 13, 2012)

Venture said:


> Counting the tiles in your bathroom is no fun!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.







sprky said:


> Neither is driving the big white bus


----------



## alaskanbear (Jan 14, 2012)

If it smells of fish--then its a gonner...  Salmon will not smell fishy, nor will many other species of fish  if FRESH. Room temperature thawed meat is not a good idea, especially fish or sea food.  My best advice would be toss it, claim an 8 dollar loss rather than a 300 dollar ER bill or a night of puking your guts out.

Rich


----------

